
Ask HN: What is a good laptop to put linux on for development - mijoharas
I&#x27;m looking for a new decent laptop which I plan to put linux on.<p>I&#x27;m currently looking for something 15 inch that has reasonably high specifications and doesn&#x27;t use anything that will cause any firmware issues.<p>I excluded a new macbook[0] for it&#x27;s touchbar (can&#x27;t believe they don&#x27;t have the option for a 15&quot; version without one).<p>I&#x27;ve excluded the librem 15[1] as the usb type c doesn&#x27;t support display (would be nice to have two display outputs).<p>Does anyone have any recommendations?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;uk&#x2F;shop&#x2F;buy-mac&#x2F;macbook-pro&#x2F;15-inch<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;puri.sm&#x2F;products&#x2F;librem-15&#x2F;
======
svennek
I have a first gen Lenovo X1 Yoga, and it is hands down the best machine, I
ever owned.

If you don't need the touchscreen/stylus (which both work flawlessy under my
Arch linux btw), the X1 Carbon is the same machine sans touch/stylus.

So I would always go for an X1. Btw. remember to upgrade the on-site warranty
to 5 years from start!

~~~
jjgreen
X1 Carbon work laptop here, best machine I've ever worked on. Saving up to buy
one of my own :-)

------
drallison
Take a look at the machines available from System 76 in Colorado. They come
with Linux installed.
[https://system76.com/laptops](https://system76.com/laptops). I have an older
model and have been very happy with it. And when it had a problem, they did
quick repairs for reasonable prices.

------
mattbillenstein
Dell specifically makes a developer line of laptops they distribute with
Ubuntu on -- probably a pretty good bet that all the hardware works.

------
slack3r
Dell XPS 15. Dell laptops have by far the best support for Linux.

~~~
sz4kerto
Well, no. XPS 15 has NVidia Optimus :(

